
A Toxic, Closed-Off City on the Edge of the World - Xcelerate
https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/545228/my-deadly-beautiful-city-norilsk/
======
BubRoss
"Located nearly 250 miles north of the polar circle, Norilsk is home to
177,000 people, many of whom are employed by the world’s largest mining and
metallurgy complex, Norilsk Nickel."

